# [2015] Best all around vacuum cleaner



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2015)

Since they stopped making the old Electrolux models, I have not been able to find the perfect vacuum cleaner. The old machines used to have an attachment for bare floors with a soft brush, and an attachment for rugs that WAS NOT a rotary- it was just like the bare floor attachment without the brush. This was helpful on the rugs at risk of snags or very flat rugs. The old Electrolux models lasted for many years- the new vacuums- forget it!

I have been through a Sears Progressive (broke after 3 years), a Hoover upright, a modern plastic Electrolux- all not suitable for the different floor types- made of plastic, crappy attachments, hard to push through thicker rugs, snags and rips up our flat berber carpet, or no suction! And- I find what you pay doesn't make a difference.

I am now just sweeping our wood floors with a soft dust mop as opposed to vacuuming. I am using a cheap $25 stick vac on the flat rug at risk for snagging and pulling and for the thicker rug that the upright can't seem to push through, the upright for the couple of area rugs. fI I need to reach to the ceiling for cobwebs or clean the baseboards I now have to use a duster.

It's making me nuts! Is there a vacuum cleaner out there that works for everything?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2015)

I brought a Dyson DC25 a year or so ago on QVC ... payment plan.

Have the "turn the brush off switch" on the fly at the top of the canister ... as I have bare wood floors, high $$ oriental rugs and junk rugs in the high traffic areas in the house.

Been pleased ... easy to empty and seems to get everything. AND I have done the 5-7+ vacuums looking, too.

PS If NOT happy, QVC has a great return policy .. send it back!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, Linda! When the brush bar is turned off, how does it glide on the floors? I assume the rollers are plastic. They don't scratch? I have just spent a fortune having my floors redone. Amazon shows it as coming with a hard floor tool. I have to check into this further.

The fact that the brush bar turns off is great for my rugs! That's what I have been looking for.

This might be the one. Now I have to come up with the money..not sure if hubby will want to go for it....


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd also suggest the Dyson for the same reasons. It has not scratched the floors in our gut reno apartment. The kids and chairs that lost their foot pads have though. 
The ball makes it easy to maneuver and the filters are washable in the sink. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## noson7982 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Sebo Vacuum*

The Best Vacuum I have ever purchased was the German Made Sebo
http://www.sebo.us/


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> ..., When the brush bar is turned off, how does it glide on the floors? I assume the rollers are plastic...



It has a big rubber ball with 2 plastic casters while act as balancing wings. Easy to glide as the handle is on the ball area. I was surprised the first time using it as it seem so light and free moving (was NOT fighting the suction of the machine holding it to the rug).

Nor on the wood floors do I have it throwing sand and grit all of the place ... it sucks it up.


----------



## presley (Aug 19, 2015)

I also use a Dyson for floors. I don't have the one with a ball. I bought an older model on woot for about $150. less than what they were selling for at Costco at the time.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2015)

I see the Dyson 'Ball' vacuums on Woot as refurbs frequently. Makes me wonder about their quality. So far my bagless Hoover seems to be working fine. DW came with an Oreck 'Hotel Vacuum'. POS! If I thought I could get it into the trash without her noticing, it'd be OUTTA HERE! She likes it because it's light and easy to use. Problem is, it doesn't suck!

BTW, I happen  to have one of those old steel Electroluxes in virtually new condition. Cloth covered hose, handle with the flip-over hard surface/carpet head, retractable power cord and all. I see they are worth hundred$ on eBay, but I'm too lazy to box it up and sell it.

Jim


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Aug 19, 2015)

Love the Dyson V6 Animal... Goes from floor to carpet without any changes... Perfect for everyday use to clean up small, messes... Goes from full vacuum to small handheld with attachments... And is cordless... Perfect for stairs!


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 19, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I see the Dyson 'Ball' vacuums on Woot as refurbs frequently. Makes me wonder about their quality. So far my bagless Hoover seems to be working fine. DW came with an Oreck 'Hotel Vacuum'. POS! If I thought I could get it into the trash without her noticing, it'd be OUTTA HERE! She likes it because it's light and easy to use. Problem is, it doesn't suck!
> 
> BTW, I happen  to have one of those old steel Electroluxes in virtually new condition. Cloth covered hose, handle with the flip-over hard surface/carpet head, retractable power cord and all. I see they are worth hundred$ on eBay, but I'm too lazy to box it up and sell it.
> 
> Jim


It's like the Bose and TiVo refurbs. You trial it don't like it and return it. Then it can't be sold as new. 

Checked out cleaned. New dust and scratch free canister and on to the next user. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Aug 19, 2015)

I love my Dyson too. I'm not sure which model I have but it has the ball. I bought a refurbished model on Overstock and added the 3 year warranty. I haven't needed to use the warranty,  but buying it that way saved me over $100. My vacuum looked new when it arrived. 

It does a great job on both hard floors and carpet. The container is easy to empty. The machine just makes sense. The attachments store on the vacuum, they are easy to use. Mine has been cleaning up after a Labrador and an Aussie mix and has done a great job. They seem expensive but they are worth every penny.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 19, 2015)

I got a Shark Pro for $159 at BJs.  I have mostly tile floors, and one large oriental rug.  I have cats, and a sandy environment.

I am humiliated by how much dirt this vacuum picks up.  Dirt I can't see.

I love it.


----------



## Elan (Aug 19, 2015)

We've had our Dyson DC25 for about 6 years now.  I won't claim that it's the best vac on the market, but I've been impressed with it's performance and reliability.  

  Here's a thread that I started prior to settling on the Dyson:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101844&highlight=DC25


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 19, 2015)

I love the Dyson Animal (ball, not cordless) for the way it easily picks up what seems like a whole puppy that Ted sheds every other day, but not for the way it catches on the corners of throw rugs.  I've actually sat down on the floor and put a few stitches into the rugs - not the kind of sewing I enjoy doing.  

My old Oreck upright didn't have pick-up anywhere near the Dyson but the Oreck canister works better than the Dyson, even better than Swiffer dry cloths which I think are the greatest invention ever, on our wood and tile floors.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2015)

I have no idea what the best vacuum cleaner is - I'm just waiting for a vacuum spammer to inform us.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I love the Dyson Animal (ball, not cordless) for the way it easily picks up what seems like a whole puppy that Ted sheds every other day, but not for the way it catches on the corners of throw rugs.  I've actually sat down on the floor and put a few stitches into the rugs - not the kind of sewing I enjoy doing.
> 
> My old Oreck upright didn't have pick-up anywhere near the Dyson but the Oreck canister works better than the Dyson, even better than Swiffer dry cloths which I think are the greatest invention ever, on our wood and tile floors.



I was thinking of just getting Swiffer dry cloths INSTEAD OF a vacuum cleaner for the wood floors- is that sufficient?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 19, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I was thinking of just getting Swiffer dry cloths INSTEAD OF a vacuum cleaner for the wood floors- is that sufficient?



I think so.  Plus whatever is in the wet cloths solution hasn't harmed my wood floors one bit.  (I have the simple stick Swiffer to handle the few wood floors in this house but plan on buying this one for our next house which will have wood floors throughout.)


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm also a Dyson fan.  The old yellow (non ball) model I bought 17 years ago got handed down to my daughter and is still going strong.  Only repair has been to purchase a new hose after original one got a hole after many years of being stretched to reach my very long staircase.

My current Dyson animal (ball) version works great too and we use it on our hardwood floors and hand woven rugs, as well as carpet.  It picks up stuff like crazy.  Head area was popping apart after something got wrapped around the beater bar and cracked the connector (An operator error issue!)  We took it to the local authorized repair place, they fixed it for no charge, and it continues to work great 

With a dog, we find we must vacuum the wood floors to get up hair, plus stuff like crumbs under our table.  A Swiffer would just move that stuff around.  I use a wet Swiffer in bathrooms, but only after I vacuum first.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2015)

friend I know who owns a cleaning business says the only one that survives the day in day out use without destroying itself is the oreck.

while not currently in the market for a vaccum, id lean towards that brand if I ever had to buy another one!


----------



## taterhed (Aug 19, 2015)

Costco has the Dyson animal plus...2 models actually.  The smaller one is now on sale for $350.  5 year warranty and Costco's ridiculously good return policy.

 FWIW, Target (which also has Dyson) has a vacuum (shark?) with a Swiffer-like head on it to trap dirt/dust on hard floors, suck up most of it and swif the rest.  I'm not brave-enough to try it, but it looks very useful.

 We have the Progressive (ok, but 5 years max and cheap plastic) Miele (expensive and not as strong as the sears--already had 1 $150 repair out of warranty!) but lasts a long time.

 I think we're going to Costco the Dyson.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 20, 2015)

Here's another one chirping in on the benefits of the Dyson animal.  (I think we have the Animal 25--got at BB&B with one of their 20%-off coupons.)

We've had this for at least 8 years and love it on all surfaces. (No problems at all with it, so can't explain the # of refurbs.)  As Linda mentioned, there's a button to push to change from brush action to non-brush when you want to vacuum hard wood or linoleum, for example.  And I recently purchased the attachment which allows you to lay the accessory wand flat and vacuum under a king-size bed or hard-to-reach low-height furniture.  IMO, the very best attachment you can get separately is the soft dusting brush.  I use it to dust delicate oil paintings, lampshades, furniture, shelves, etc.  It's quick and does a great job, vs. using a Swifter, IMO.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 20, 2015)

The top three from "Consumer Search" (a digest of reviews)...

Shark Rotator Professional Lift-Away -- Best bagless vacuum
The Shark Rotator Professional Lift-Away is one of the most versatile vacuums you can buy, converting from an upright vacuum to a canister vacuum -- and reviewers say both work equally well. Its range of accessories, all of which store onboard, give it an extra-long reach for cleaning hard-to-access areas. This quiet-yet-powerful vacuum cleaner is a strong contender against far more expensive models, but at a price that owners say is a great value. The Rotator gets raves for its maneuverability. 

Hoover WindTunnel T-Series Rewind Bagless -- Best cheap bagless vacuum
In one professional test, the Hoover WindTunnel UH70120 is a top choice, earning Excellent or Very Good ratings for all cleaning tasks. Owners agree, saying this Hoover is easy to use and does a great job on carpeted floors. It's particularly beloved by pet owners, who are pleased with how well this vacuum picks up pet hair. On the downside, it is noisy.

Dyson Ball Multi Floor -- Best for for hardwood floors
Formerly known as the Dyson DC65, and still widely sold under that name, the Dyson Ball Multi Floor is the answer for those who primarily have wood floors. It gets excellent reviews for cleaning everything from chunky items like kitty litter to finer messes like pet hair. Owners also say it easily makes the transition from hardwood to carpet. A few say its ball technology makes it a bit difficult to navigate on hardwood and tile, but most say that just takes some getting used to.

_Their 2 cents._


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for these great suggestions!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2015)

Coincidence??? Today's Amazon Gold Box deal is the Dyson 'Ball' DC41 refurb in  purple for $200. Retail on these is $600. Sooooo here: Too late.... they're gone.

Jim


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 20, 2015)

The reason refurbished models are available is likely because the machines are pricey enough originally to make it worthwhile.  Most of the cheaper brands end up in the landfill, rather than being fixed up and re-sold.

I know Dyson recently had a trade in offer where they would give you a some money off on a new model when you brought in a old vacuum.  They do upgrade their models periodically, so I'm sure there are some people who want the latest one.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 20, 2015)

We have a Dyson DC28 that works great for us.


----------



## geekette (Aug 20, 2015)

stmartinfan said:


> The reason refurbished models are available is likely because the machines are pricey enough originally to make it worthwhile.  Most of the cheaper brands end up in the landfill, rather than being fixed up and re-sold.
> 
> I know Dyson recently had a trade in offer where they would give you a some money off on a new model when you brought in a old vacuum.  They do upgrade their models periodically, so I'm sure there are some people who want the latest one.



Thank you for this!!!  I would like to upgrade my Dyson to a pet hair model.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 20, 2015)

*Dyson /Miele*

For two houses, I have an upright Dyson and two Miele canister vacuums. The Dyson probably does a very good job but it just kills my back.  I can't use it for more than five minutes.  I have a newer lightweight Miele that I can use throughout the house without resulting pain as long as I'm not getting very low  to get under furniture. It's shorter cord is a bit frustrating though.  Also have a heavier 15 year old Red Velvet Miele that does a great job but I can't use it very long without ending up in pain either.  Longer than the Dyson though!


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 21, 2015)

Vacuuming in general is supposed to be one of the hardest chores for low-back issues.  Not sure why the Dyson would cause more issues--ours is lightweight and the handle is at a comfortable level.  (But, yes, vacuuming bothers my lower back as well, but I don't think it's necessarily due to the Dyson model.)


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 21, 2015)

The best vacuum is central vac.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 22, 2015)

So there are only 2 of us that _dislike_ their Dyson?  How interesting.

I retired my Bissel vacuum and purchased a Dyson Ball w/ Multi-floor about 3 months ago.  I hate the darn thing.
I find it HEAVY.
It can't lie flat to vacuum under furniture.
It only carries two attachments on the unit (one of which often pops off).  I'm forced to run back and forth to the closet to grab each attachment when needed ... or run multiple passes through the house each for a separate tasks.
The wand is ridiculously difficult to use.  Its design is too long -- always causing a crease in the line somewhere during use.
It is difficult to "lock" into upright standing mode and often falls over.
Removing the canister is easy ... getting it back into place is a royal pain.
I hate the pushbuttons above the canister for on/off (I'd prefer a power switch up near the handle, please) and the roller on/off.  There must be a better design for both.
In short, I really HATE this stupid vac and feel it was designed by cave men.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL! I just might stick with my dust mop for awhile. They just don't make things like they used to I guess.


----------



## mrsstats (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a Dyson upright animal.  I hate it.  It is hard to push.  Doesn't pick up the dry dog food off the rug unless you lift the thing and put it right on top of the food.  It does a good job of picking up dog hair but I wish it would die so I would have to buy a new one.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 23, 2015)

LOL.  I guess if it weren't for different opinions, there wouldn't be so many brands out there trying to differentiate themselves.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2015)

I remember when there were just Electrolux and Hoover. Electrolux the winner hands down, but the Hoover uprights were good back in the day.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 23, 2015)

*Upright*



MuranoJo said:


> Vacuuming in general is supposed to be one of the hardest chores for low-back issues.  Not sure why the Dyson would cause more issues--ours is lightweight and the handle is at a comfortable level.  (But, yes, vacuuming bothers my lower back as well, but I don't think it's necessarily due to the Dyson model.)



I think it's that upright vacuums in general are harder on my back. I can't remember which model Dyson we have.  It's not the Animal.  It's very heavy though. But even the heavier of the two Miele canisters we own hurts me though not like the Dyson.  The lightweight Miele has fewer features thus a lighter handle, less cord and weight to drag around. Central vac would be a lot better but not possible in our old house.  So the best thing I could do for myself would be to hire help cleaning the house!!! I think that's a grand idea!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2015)

Glynda said:


> ....  So the best thing I could do for myself would be to hire help cleaning the house!!! I think that's a grand idea!



Until your stuff disappears AND/OR gets broken - furniture has chips in it, under the bed has dust balls, your bathtub finish peels, jewelry vanishes, underwear drawer gets tossed and the service forgets to come the day before your catered party as their car broke down. And every 6 months, they raise their fee ... as their expenses go up.

And if they are subcontractors to YOUR service ... and they "hurt" their back, be sure you home owners insurance will pay all their "expenses" - so ALWAYS only pay by check to the agency YOU investigated and hired. No Christmas tips, no extra service added on, no vacation dollars, no "loans" ...and lock your purse in YOUR car & carry the keys ON you.

PS Their promised 4 hours of cleaning by a crew of 3 people ... that includes their travel time, mid-day break AND a meal break plus several smoke breaks... after all, they HAVE RIGHTS. And 3 sometimes means 2 ...so decide if you want to let them in.... promises of "we will make it up to you".


----------



## Glynda (Aug 24, 2015)

*Scary*



vacationhopeful said:


> Until your stuff disappears AND/OR gets broken - furniture has chips in it, under the bed has dust balls, your bathtub finish peels, jewelry vanishes, underwear drawer gets tossed and the service forgets to come the day before your catered party as their car broke down. And every 6 months, they raise their fee ... as their expenses go up.
> 
> And if they are subcontractors to YOUR service ... and they "hurt" their back, be sure you home owners insurance will pay all their "expenses" - so ALWAYS only pay by check to the agency YOU investigated and hired. No Christmas tips, no extra service added on, no vacation dollars, no "loans" ...and lock your purse in YOUR car & carry the keys ON you.
> 
> PS Their promised 4 hours of cleaning by a crew of 3 people ... that includes their travel time, mid-day break AND a meal break plus several smoke breaks... after all, they HAVE RIGHTS. And 3 sometimes means 2 ...so decide if you want to let them in.... promises of "we will make it up to you".



Scary!  I'm sorry if you've had those experiences.  That would be frustrating to say the least.  It would be difficult to know who to trust and how to go about finding them. Yet there comes a time as we age, and/or decline, in health when we have to relinquish some control and do the best we can to find the help we need, in whatever form that is, and take some precautions before they arrive.  For now, I have to use a light weight canister vacuum, clean less often, break up areas I do on a given day, and call on hubby for some help. Gone are "cleaning Friday's" when the whole house was gleaming by the time he got home from work.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 17, 2017)

Anything new someone wants to add regarding a favorite vacuum? We are "battling" our cleaning ladies over the vacuum situation. We have a light weight Dirt Devil I got for free based on accumulating catalog points with one of my vendors, and a Eureka upright purchased a few years ago.  No matter what we do, how much we cajole, lecture, explain --- every 6 months or so I get both of them using a vac at the same time at the back of the house and they blow the power. Last time they did it the security system blew too. 

Earlier this week we had the Dirt Devil out ourselves (a rarity, we don't use the vac unless we've had a mishap with the sugar bowl or something) and it did not work on either the area rug or the hardwood floor where we were trying to clean. Turned it upside down and inside out, snapped canister on and off, basically no suction. Great, now we don't have the two vacs on at the same time issue! It was actually downstairs in the back of the car along with some old paint cans and electronics ready to go to hazmat when the ladies came asking for it today. They insisted it did work on the wood floors, not the carpets. OK, fine, as long as my floor is clean when they're done I don't care. 

Anyway, I see the three models listed in Consumer Reports noted above, and that many of you like the Dyson ball model. I've given myself the task of trying our Eureka on an area rug and the DD on the kitty litter in the bathroom for a few minutes each next week when we are at the half way point between cleaning visits. The one woman has cleaned for me for over thirty years (and now hires her own assistant) but I still can't get her to be proactive with warning me about equipment failures or dwindling cleaning supplies, and while I don't want to spend money on a new vac if the old seem to be working, I don't want to suddenly find myself with no vac if they are on their last legs. I'd say they easily spend half of their time on the floors which are a combination of bare wood, wood with area rugs and then Mexican pavers in the two bathrooms. So that's four woman hours on floors. They dry swiffer and vacuum and then damp or wet mop where needed. We all agreed that the Bona liquid was actually making the floors dull and they worked diligently to get the last vestiges of Bona residue off and just use plain water now except if they find a sticky spot that needs extra help. Floors look great, but I can't help but wonder if our vacs are inferior and they are working so long on the floors because of it.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 17, 2017)

First choice: Dyson lightweight model
Second  choice: Dyson Lightweight model
Third choice: Dyson Lightweight model
....

You are getting the idea...


----------



## taterhed (Feb 17, 2017)

We have Dyson Ball, Miele and Kenmore progressive.  (top, main, basement--too cumbersome, damaging, heavy to carry on stairs etc..)

Dyson has unbeatable suction.  Really.  But, it is very very hard on walls furniture and anything the cleaners bang it into.  Hose and attachments ditto above posts.
Miele is well made, easy and relatively light; but broke cord reel to the tune of $138 bucks, looses suction without very frequent bag/filter changes.
Kenmore has very similar features to Miele (and similar performance) but is made cheaper and attachments are somewhat less effective unless you buy up to premium model.  Still, less than 1/2 the cost of Miele or Dyson on sale.

If I had cleaners in the house, I would NOT let them use upright vacuum.  Too hard on walls and furniture etc...  Canister from Costco (Warranty) or Sears with extended warranty.

IMHO


----------



## ride2slide (Feb 17, 2017)

Dyson Animal is my favorite, also. I have hardwood, carpet, tile & marble floors. It works well on all.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 17, 2017)

Wood floors you should not use water on. Water is a killer of wood floors no matter how well sealed. You should use a dry mop- like a microfiber one- with a spray cleaner made specifically for wood floors.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a Kenmore canister.  But the cleaning crew that comes in every three weeks brings their own vacuum.  I also have brick floors throughout most of the house.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 17, 2017)

taterhed said:


> We have Dyson Ball, Miele and Kenmore progressive.  (top, main, basement--too cumbersome, damaging, heavy to carry on stairs etc..)
> 
> If I had cleaners in the house, I would NOT let them use upright vacuum.  Too hard on walls and furniture etc...  Canister from Costco (Warranty) or Sears with extended warranty.
> 
> IMHO



Our experience has been that canister is more harmful to walls. We let the gal go who was cleaning for Cliff when we met 34 years ago. She'd try to whip the canister around corners; the day she took a huge chunk out of the wall was her last with us.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2017)

I bought my wife a cordless Dyson V8 for Christmas. It is very light weight and very powerful. We both like it.  

We still have our Easy Flo central vac but its rarely ever used.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 17, 2017)

The housekeeper prefers a Dyson. We have a Hoover. So it goes. (Shrug)


----------



## Glynda (Feb 18, 2017)

The Dyson upright we had was just too heavy and awkward for me.  Now we have two Miele canisters. One for downstairs and one for up,  though I rarely vacuum now that I have housekeepers and try to avoid back pain.  
But when I have to, I much prefer the lightweight Miele.  The only downside is the short cord that has to be moved often.  That's one of the ways they keep it lightweight.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 18, 2017)

I bought a used Oreck XL some 6 or 7 years ago for $75.  It is still doing the job for me.

George


----------



## 1st Class (Feb 18, 2017)

I've had a Neato Botvac Pet Model for about a year.  The best thing about it is it cleans so I don't have to.  Just turn it on and when finished finds its way back to the charger.  We have carpet, tile and wood floors and it does a better job than I ever did!   We have pets and cleaning up pet hair was becoming a full time job.  I was skeptical about the size of the dirt bin, but it is surprisingly adequate, although for us it needs to be emptied weekly.  There is an auto feature where you can set it to start automatically to clean when not home or overnight, but I've not used it so can't comment on that.  Shockingly, battery life is still like new.  I compared reviews with the Roomba and am very happy with the Neato.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 18, 2017)

1st Class said:


> I've had a Neato Botvac Pet Model for about a year.  The best thing about it is it cleans so I don't have to.  Just turn it on and when finished finds its way back to the charger.  We have carpet, tile and wood floors and it does a better job than I ever did!   We have pets and cleaning up pet hair was becoming a full time job.  I was skeptical about the size of the dirt bin, but it is surprisingly adequate, although for us it needs to be emptied weekly.  There is an auto feature where you can set it to start automatically to clean when not home or overnight, but I've not used it so can't comment on that.  Shockingly, battery life is still like new.  I compared reviews with the Roomba and am very happy with the Neato.



I just spent 45 min reading reviews, first talking myself into buying one, then getting stuck on some of the negative reviews (75% were positive 4 & 5 star reviews). I fear 3 carpets with fringe and numerous cat toys on the floor would be problematic. But I think it might be something to keep in mind down the road when my housekeeper retires. She's 66 now and although I have been encouraging her to keep her hospital supervisory cleaning job as long as she is comfortably able so that her social security check grows, she seems set on retiring this spring so we wonder when she will give up "her houses" too. After 30 years I know I will try cleaning myself first rather than try to deal with a stranger in my house. And I don't mind cleaning anything where I'm standing up right at counter level -- bending, kneeling, reaching however are an issue for me. A botvac sounds like it will be worth a try at that point.


----------



## 1st Class (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm surprised no one else has mentioned a Botvac.  Really, it cleans like a dream!    I tired of replacing cheap Chinese uprights every few years, and the only upright I considered was Dyson.  A few years back, I had a brand new, just out of the box, Panasonic upright that picked up a sock and immediately broke the belt.  So far, no issues at all with the Neato.

I thought it was time to try something new and have been pleased with my choice.  Not sure what reviews you're referring to that give you pause.  We have just one carpet with fringe and Neato cleans it but the fringe does need to be straightened out.  I pick up any items (shoes and boots go in the closet, toys go in toy box) before Neato begins.  The only drawback I see, is inability to do stairs, but DH uses the shop vac on those.  We've never had a housekeeper, so I guess this is the next best thing.  I still need to swiffer under some of the furniture due to Neato's height, but 2x weekly keeps the house looking presentable. 

By way of comparison, Neato has a very gentle gliding action when going around furniture compared to the Roomba.  By the time you need one, there likely will be others to choose from.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 21, 2017)

Gave up on having one vacumn that does it all.  They can be expensive appliances to own but then, so can the medical bills that have to paid when you ruin yourself trying to haul one all over a large 2-story home.  Dysons are at the top of our list but we now own 3 plus a bot that manages itself. (DH's job to empty). One up, one down and one cordless.  No more hunting or hauling and when cleaning people come (occasionally) we never get complaints about non-funtioning or low functioning equipment.  Gets the job done.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 5, 2017)

I really fought with my stupid Dyson vacuum today:  won't stand upright when using an attachment; attachment wand is too long; etc.  I resorted to kicking the d@mn thing to keep it upright.  In all that angst, I was reminded of this thread.  I *still* hate my Dyson.  When will it just die??


----------



## jfbookers (Apr 5, 2017)

Roomba


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 5, 2017)

The ol' Hoover Windtunnel still works after these nearly 20 years. I found it wasn't sucking too good last time I used it. Yes, it DID need a good cleaning of it's filters. The housekeeper (and me) don't always do more than open the hopper and dump out the big chunks. Occasionally the thing needs it's filters brushed and rinsed. I haven't replaced them (cheapskate here) but I guess they are replaceable. Maybe someday I'll spring for one of the refurb Dysons I see all the time on Woot. It's a low priority item.

Jim


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 5, 2017)

Any basic vacuum with decent suction works for me. After all what is the point here.

"*ALL VACUUMS SUCK" 
*
I mean seriously. Yes they have a beater for carpet and suction. Also the hose disconnect for non carpet uses like cat fuzz and dirt balls.

As far as bare floors. I sweep into a corner. Get the hose and SUCK it with the vacuum.

Dyson, hoover, schmoover, Electrolux, miele, schmiele, shark, Bissel, Schmisshel they all do the same thing. Suction into a bag or canister.

OK some are more powerful. But all you need is suction.

Dyson is a marketing ploy. Just like timeshares from developers. You are paying for the marketing with Dyson.

Just go to Walmart get the cheapest one made in China and call it a day.

Back in the Electrolux days they would sell them door to door with a nice commish for the salesman. Yes they were well made but I thought they were bulky and overpriced. 

What did the Electrolux do? SUCK. Quite literally. Same thing as today. Good beater, with a hose.

Also a shop vac for the heavy stuff is good to keep around.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 6, 2017)

rhonda said:


> I really fought with my stupid Dyson vacuum today:  won't stand upright when using an attachment; attachment wand is too long; etc.  I resorted to kicking the d@mn thing to keep it upright.  In all that angst, I was reminded of this thread.  I *still* hate my Dyson.  When will it just die??


Huh?  Not my experience at all.  If the attachment wand is too long, you can disconnect the wand and add an attachment directly to the hose so you can maneuver it closely.  Works great for close-up work.  I don't know what you mean about keeping it upright--yes, you do need to position it at a right angle and click it into position.   

If you really hate the thing, get rid of it and get the cheapest replacement as billymach suggests.  Would love to hear what you think a few years down the road.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 7, 2017)

I love my Roomba.  It's nice to know I don't have to wonder what's under the bed/couch/table or struggle with trying to push something under there to get whatever I can.  I don't use it like my kids do (programed); I confine it to an area (like master bedroom/bath/closet) and just leave it working.  Since it's random in where it goes, I assume that the longer it's in an area, the more likely it is to go everywhere.  I'm amazed at what it collects when I absolutely know what it got in the same area "the day before yesterday."  We don't have pets, but my kids do, and with their use of the Roomba, pet hair has ceased to be a cause for concern for them.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 7, 2017)

rhonda said:


> I really fought with my stupid Dyson vacuum today:  won't stand upright when using an attachment; attachment wand is too long; etc.  I resorted to kicking the d@mn thing to keep it upright.  In all that angst, I was reminded of this thread.  I *still* hate my Dyson.  When will it just die??



They never die, lol. Sell it and get a Dyson V8. I think some places take the old Dysons in for trade.

Bill


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2017)

rhonda said:


> I *still* hate my Dyson.  When will it just die??



You can kill it, take a hacksaw to it, cut it into pieces and bury it in the backyard.
No one will know.

DW is wedded to her Kenmore cannister. When the old one died, she replaced it with the same.
Personally, I don't see the attraction.

.


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 7, 2017)

Why pay hundreds of $$$ for a Vacuum. Here is a good suction vacuum for under $45.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bissell-Bi-Powerforce-Bagged/104757366#about-item


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 10, 2017)

http://www.scarymommy.com/roomba-meets-pile-of-poop-jesse-newton/

For those of you contemplating a Roomba who also happen to have dogs.


----------



## spirits (Jun 10, 2017)

36 years ago we read about Filter Queen being a great vacuum.  I think it was in Consumer's Report.  We got a salesman to come to the house and just wanted the vacuum....didn't want to sit through the spiel.  But he insisted (; I still remember him vacuuming in our 1 month old baby's room and the baby did not wake up.  Easiest sale he ever made (;  We still have the vacuum....had to replace the hose but it really has been a good workhorse for us.  Don't know what we will do when it finally dies....got so used to it.  I think we will probably get a new one.  We paid 350 dollars 37 years ago.   Hate to see what price it is today but more importantly, what parts that used to be metal are now cheap plastic?


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 11, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> http://www.scarymommy.com/roomba-meets-pile-of-poop-jesse-newton/
> 
> For those of you contemplating a Roomba who also happen to have dogs.




Hmm. Glad I never got the Roomba. No dogs in the house. But I do have cats.


----------



## bobby (Jun 11, 2017)

My "Big Vac" sold by The Clean Team, now called Speed Cleaning, just died after 21 years. It is a canister that doesn't tip over easily and has a brush that changes from hard floors to carpet with a foot switch. You can also by a rotary brush cleaner if you need one. They are just getting a reintroduction Big Vac, not yet on the website, so call and discuss it. It is a friendly small USA company. Pricey though at $500 plus. Being a senior, I switched to a similar replacement just over $300 and it worked well on first try - suction almost too much! Try https://www.thecleanteam.com/Vacuums_c_23.html   If that doesn't work, google "Big Vac replacement bags".


Since they stopped making the old Electrolux models, I have not been able to find the perfect vacuum cleaner. The old machines used to have an attachment for bare floors with a soft brush, and an attachment for rugs 

It's making me nuts! Is there a vacuum cleaner out there that works for everything?[/QUOTE]


----------



## zeeshanmoroo (Aug 12, 2020)

As you can see there are many things to consider when doing a search for good vacuum cleaner information that will help you in your decision making processes. Prior to making your search you should take the time set up a simple comparison chart on a piece of paper will make your comparisons a great deal easier and clearer. Remember the better job you do in gathering your vacuum cleaner information the better chance you will be purchase the best vacuum cleaner for your home or office.


----------



## cissy (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm astonished at all the favorable comments about Dyson.  I bought one for a small fortune and absolutely hate it.  It's extremely  loud, very heavy and difficult to push around on rugs ( feels like a tank), does not have any edge cleaning capabilities and doesn't pick up any better than my inexpensive Shark.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 12, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I bought a used Oreck XL some 6 or 7 years ago for $75.  It is still doing the job for me.
> 
> George


Addendum to comment.  My only issue with it is changing bags is somewhat difficult...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 12, 2020)

Revival of a three-year old thread.


Richard


----------



## rhonda (Aug 12, 2020)

cissy said:


> I'm astonished at all the favorable comments about Dyson.  I bought one for a small fortune and absolutely hate it.  It's extremely  loud, very heavy and difficult to push around on rugs ( feels like a tank), does not have any edge cleaning capabilities and doesn't pick up any better than my inexpensive Shark.


I noticed you "liked" my similar report, above.  That darn Dyson.  I still hate it ... and it hasn't died yet.  So I guess it has one good thing going for it: Longevity.  
From my own posts in this thread I've been hating my Dyson for 5 years + 3 months.  Arg.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 12, 2020)

Who's taking bets on which vac company
zeeshanmoroo is a shill for?  And how long before he/she returns to enlighten us to the winner of their comparison chart?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

One of the best Christmas gift I ever gave my wife is her Dyson v-8. 

Bill


----------



## chellej (Aug 13, 2020)

I bought a shark duo clean several months ago because I have thick wool area rugs, hardwood floors, and 2 dogs that shed.  This thing is amazing.  The roller has a guard so that hair does not get wrapped around it and it has a microfiber pad that is used for the bare floor mode.









						Upright Vacuum | Shark® APEX® DuoClean® with Zero-M™ Vacuum
					

This powerful upright vacuum features DuoClean® for deep cleaning on floors & carpets and Zero-M™ to actively remove hair wrap from the vacuum brushroll.




					direct.sharkclean.com


----------



## isisdave (Aug 14, 2020)

stmartinfan said:


> Who's taking bets on which vac company
> zeeshanmoroo is a shill for?  And how long before he/she returns to enlighten us to the winner of their comparison chart?



He's been joining a lot of sites in the past few days, and is opining on gas grills in campgroundreviews.com, and also Android apps.


----------



## DrQ (Aug 14, 2020)

Do we have a strong "I am not a robot" protection on the account creation page?


----------



## zeeshanmoroo (Aug 15, 2020)

As you can see there are many things to consider when doing a search for good vacuum cleaner information that will help you in your decision making processes. Prior to making your search you should take the time set up a simple comparison chart on a piece of paper will make your comparisons a great deal easier and clearer. Remember the better job you do in gathering your vacuum cleaner information the better chance you will be purchase the best vacuum cleaner for your home or office.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 15, 2020)

Yikes..zeeshanmoroo is such a bad online shill that he/she posted exactly the same comment today at 2 a.m. as he/she posted originally several days ago that pulled this old thread back into an active discussion.


----------

